# Ok well here's the meat content in Whiskas..



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

They rang me back and I found out sme stuff that I didn't know - all their food (not just Whiskas but all Mars petfoods) are made of meat for human consumption. ie no horse/whale/roadkill/etc.
The tuna is dolphin friendly, all the fish is from sustainable sources, the chicken is from welfare monitored farms.

But here is the bit that really surprised me -
the total meat content in Whiskas is minimum 85%.

Their packaging will change later this year apparently as consumers want to know total meat. So, if you bought chicken variety, it would be total meat of 85% minimum and 4% chicken minimum. They do use tripe and offal (heart etc) which is what the meat derivatives is, Natures Menu etc does have a higher % of named meat like beef/chicken etc, but the derivatives that Whiskas contains is more akin to natural feeding, as in the wild the cat would not just eat the flesh of an animal, it would eat heart, liver, kidneys, lungs.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Hmmm well i guess we will see, i still think min 4% of the actual meat is not enough, natures menu is a balanced food, contains everything they need, no canned food will ever be a cats 'natural' food. 

Betula was on Felix which has basically the same ingredients and suffered from sn upset tum regulary where-as now she doesnt, thats proof enough for me. Until they change the packaging i am not convinced they will tell you what you want to hear in my opinion.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

hmmm why am I not convinced?


----------



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

Hmmm well its the pouches I use not the cans but as I said before I use all the different brands, including Whiskas, Natures Menu, Sheba, Applaws, Almo Nature... Whiskas is just one of them, and I was just interested enough to ring them. 
Well if you say that they are lying about meat content, that goes for Natures Menu too? Can't see a HUGE company lying to just one customer 

Anyway, just putting it up here for anyone who does feed Whiskas, so they now know!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

No I'm not saying they are lying.. just that the pouches made Alfie throw up all the time..

Applaw is good as you can actually see it's meat.. there's prawns in one of them! lol


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

My cats love Whiskas and it has never made them sick but they only get it as a VERY last resort as it is all I can get hold of at times. I do not like their ethos and find it hard to trust super companies - plus in the long run it only works out a tinsy bit cheaper than the top brands!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

dogzncatz said:


> Hmmm well its the pouches I use not the cans but as I said before I use all the different brands, including Whiskas, Natures Menu, Sheba, Applaws, Almo Nature... Whiskas is just one of them, and I was just interested enough to ring them.
> Well if you say that they are lying about meat content, that goes for Natures Menu too? Can't see a HUGE company lying to just one customer
> 
> Anyway, just putting it up here for anyone who does feed Whiskas, so they now know!


What I'm saying is they have to list the right ingredients on the back *legally* correctly. So natures menu is 70% meat thats correct, whiskas at the moment is min 4% and you can only go on word of mouth that the other contents are decent. Its great that you rung them though and very interesting what they say. Id like to see what they put on the ingredients list when its changed 

I know that bengal tums are especially sensitive and Betulas was very upset on felix, now i have no problems on natures menu, it doesnt work out that much more expensive for a better quality balanced food.

Oh and i found another brand... they are only sold in seperate little tubs, called natures harvest, they have it as a treat with their natures menu, its 90% fresh chicken


----------



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes Applaws is good, its just not a complete food. 

I do agree with you about the Natures Menu not being a lot dearer, well it is now they put it up by £1 but still, £2.50 dearer is not too bad. Its just my cats get bored and there are only so many complete foods like Whiskas/Natures Menu so I like to alternate frequently and its good to know there is a higher % of meat than I thought. Plus they actually love Whiskas. Apparently the legalality of labelling say they only need to state the % of the 'variety' that is on the front, not the total other meat.


----------



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

Forgot to say, I saw that natures harvest too, I think its a complementary feed like Applaws but going to get one to try from PAH.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

dogzncatz said:


> Yes Applaws is good, its just not a complete food.
> 
> I do agree with you about the Natures Menu not being a lot dearer, well it is now they put it up by £1 but still, £2.50 dearer is not too bad. Its just my cats get bored and there are only so many complete foods like Whiskas/Natures Menu so I like to alternate frequently and its good to know there is a higher % of meat than I thought. Plus they actually love Whiskas. Apparently the legalality of labelling say they only need to state the % of the 'variety' that is on the front, not the total other meat.


Just be careful, its only a person that works for whiskas telling you that, i still dont trust them or think its a good food. It smells and looks horrid to me.

I buy the value pack of natures menu, works out cheaper and they have 3 flavours, i add natures harvest as a supplement now and then to make it more interesting.

Let me know what your cats think of natures harvest


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

I think they must put laxatives in felix cat food


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I dont trust wet cat food that looks like it's processed.. how can you tall that little brown cubes that are all identical in size and shape are meat!

Yes I just use Applaws as a supplement, not as a staple part of their diet


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> I think they must put laxatives in felix cat food


he he well I think Whiskas is made for bulemic cats!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

haha you two crack me up.... either way they're horrible foods lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

I tasted a bit of whiskas once,didnt really have any taste at all


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> I tasted a bit of whiskas once,didnt really have any taste at all


 ewwwwwwwwwwwwww Clare!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats gross!!!!!! You're mad as a hatter!!! lol


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> I tasted a bit of whiskas once,didnt really have any taste at all


OMG you're braver than I am! there could be animal willies and testicles in there!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> OMG you're braver than I am! there could be animal willies and testicles in there!


*PMSL Bee, how blunt can you get, hahaha

My daughter tried Natures Menu cause it says fit for human consumption, she said it was nice, lol*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I know someone who eats the Applaws.. the tuna in Applaws does actually look nicer than the stuff in the John West tins!

But I could never eat it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi,

My kids thought applaws was a new posh sandwich filling once lol. Good thing I didn't take them seriously really.

Jo


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I know someone who eats the Applaws.. the tuna in Applaws does actually look nicer than the stuff in the John West tins!
> 
> But I could never eat it!


*Hahaha, yea Bee it does does'nt it, lol*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahaha, yea Bee it does does'nt it, lol*


Don't post it you 2 like you've never tried itIt's actually not half badMmmm i feel a bit peckish now fancy some chicken and pumpkin mmmmm


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha I'm vegitarian so I'm not even tempted to try it Kelly! unless I pick out the pumpkin bits??


----------



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

Apparently the reps for Almo Nature taste the food when they go round with stock to shops


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

Hehe, yea I make pies out of it really, lol. 
My hubby is a vegie too Bee


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

is he? there is quite a few of us out there!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

.......


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> is he? there is quite a few of us out there!


*Yea, I think there is Bee

aj, whats up with you now You're gonna have a bloody sore head with all the banging it's getting lately, lol*


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Yea, I think there is Bee
> 
> aj, whats up with you now You're gonna have a bloody sore head with all the banging it's getting lately, lol*


I've noticed that too, poor love!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

jackson said:


> I've noticed that too, poor love!


I'm losing it.....


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, why aj ?*


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Don't post it you 2 like you've never tried itIt's actually not half badMmmm i feel a bit peckish now fancy some chicken and pumpkin mmmmm


 Go on Kelly! tell them what you put in your pies


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe... *


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Awww, why aj ?*


Well I could say but I'd probably be banned!


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I'm losing it.....


I have noticed. You seem very stressed tonight and I am seeing a different side to you.

None of the smilies are appropriate for this post either!


----------



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

ajshep do you have a problem with me and my posts?

Why do you come on with either nasty comments, or 'banging head' smilies?

If you don't agree with me, that is fine, everyone is entitled to their own opinion. But, the adult thing would be to state your case (which isn't fact, just an opinion) rather than leave unfriendly posts!

Your opinion, and ways of doing things, are not the only way, or the correct way so please do not assume that anyone who does things differently is either not listening, or is uneducated in some way.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Well I could say but I'd probably be banned!


*Yea, know how you feel mate*


----------



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

If you two have something to say, why not just come right out with it. What is your problem?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

dogzncatz said:


> If you two have something to say, why not just come right out with it. What is your problem?


I think you are the one with the problem, neck your pills and take a few deep breaths before you give yourself a heart attack!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> If you two have something to say, why not just come right out with it. What is your problem?


*EH I'm sorry I don't have a clue what you're on about. It's something on here i'm not allowed to mention aj knows what I mean though, thats what I meant*


----------



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

You know what, the majority on here are great. Some are immature and cliquey.

I am a pet lover first and foremost and have better things to think about and do with my time than waste it on pathetic individuals. I also have two children of my own and find the best thing to do with negative behaviour is -to IGNORE IT 

So, consider yourself IGNORED.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Come on guys lets not start this again... play nice 

Everyone thinks differently, its easy to get fired up especially when animals are involved (me included!!!!) but screaming and shouting isnt going to change anyones opinion.

Back to all you looneys that eat cat food.... im slightly disturbed lol


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

What's wrong with everyone?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Not a clue Bee, I don't even know what the hell i'm meant to of done. I only made a comment to aj, he knows what I meant, nothing to do with dogzncatz*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Not a clue Bee, I don't even know what the hell i'm meant to of done. I only made a comment to aj, he knows what I meant, nothing to do with dogzncatz*


Yeh I know what you're on about too hun! People just assume you're having a go, but I know you wouldnt be horrible to anyone.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Bee*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

DnC'z Dunno whats going on but Selks doesn't do that and everyone is a bit bloody radged on here-am probably the worstCrofty don't be posting like your not sat munching on a pouch ofFelix and washing it down with kittenmilk,speaking of which...No i tell ya how come i've tasted our cat/kitt food is when i cook for oh and kids i have a habit as i'm sure most peeps do of picking or if i get some on my fingers i lick it off,and sometimes i forget when it's for the cats and do the same,but also the food mix's we make for our cats/kitts are bloomin tastyAgree though Laza-you are slightly disturbedLolBut your in good companyLol


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

testicles and willies didnt think of that!!


----------



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

Why is "everyone is a bit bloody radged on here" ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

dogzncatz said:


> Why is "everyone is a bit bloody radged on here" ?


Hormones
chill out and stick with it


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> DnC'z Dunno whats going on but Selks doesn't do that and everyone is a bit bloody radged on here-am probably the worstCrofty don't be posting like your not sat munching on a pouch ofFelix and washing it down with kittenmilk,speaking of which...No i tell ya how come i've tasted our cat/kitt food is when i cook for oh and kids i have a habit as i'm sure most peeps do of picking or if i get some on my fingers i lick it off,and sometimes i forget when it's for the cats and do the same,but also the food mix's we make for our cats/kitts are bloomin tastyAgree though Laza-you are slightly disturbedLolBut your in good companyLol


I am very tempted to try the Orijen - it smells yummy when you pour warm water over it  AJ you must've had a taste - how was it


----------



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> I am very tempted to try the Orijen - it smells yummy when you pour warm water over it  AJ you must've had a taste - how was it


I sometimes give the dogs dry food with warm water on, sometimes just dry but have never tried the cats on dry food with warm water on, do they like it like that?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

people tend to do this for very small kittens whilst they are being weaned,then gradually give it dryAlso if animals dont seem particually interested in a dry food,putting warm water on it can make it more palatable.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

DNC'Z just wanted to say i don't think their are Cliques as such,it's just peeps are familiar with other peeps or at least the way they post and the food thread has been done to a death-so think thats what Aj was referring to,he's a bit sarcastic as some of us are but on this occasion i really don't think anything was aimed at you,you will if you haven't already soon get used to that we are all a bit derangedAnd if your not then you soon will be


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> that we are all a bit deranged


*A bitPMSL

love the pics Clare, very funny, hahaha*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> DnC'z Dunno whats going on but Selks doesn't do that and everyone is a bit bloody radged on here-am probably the worstCrofty don't be posting like your not sat munching on a pouch ofFelix and washing it down with kittenmilk,speaking of which...No i tell ya how come i've tasted our cat/kitt food is when i cook for oh and kids i have a habit as i'm sure most peeps do of picking or if i get some on my fingers i lick it off,and sometimes i forget when it's for the cats and do the same,but also the food mix's we make for our cats/kitts are bloomin tastyAgree though Laza-you are slightly disturbedLolBut your in good companyLol


hahahaha im pretty hungry actually, cant beat em join em i say! ....think betula may object to me stealing her natures menu though  think id rather pock my eyes out with a tooth pick than eat felix...  remind me never to come round to yours for dins incase you mix the spoons up!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *A bitPMSL
> 
> love the pics Clare, very funny, hahaha*


Yep i admit im deranged  all my patients think im crazy hehe


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> we are all a bit deranged


Some more than others! 

Orijen tastes alright but it's a bit dry so make sure you have some milk close by!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

i remember my dad making me try a dog biscuit when i was little... he said they are good for you... you know the charcoal ones.... im still traumatised lol

Aj dont pretend you're not deranged, i know the truth!


----------



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> DNC'Z just wanted to say i don't think their are Cliques as such,it's just peeps are familiar with other peeps or at least the way they post and the food thread has been done to a death-so think thats what Aj was referring to,he's a bit sarcastic as some of us are but on this occasion i really don't think anything was aimed at you,you will if you haven't already soon get used to that we are all a bit derangedAnd if your not then you soon will be


The food thing is of interest and I am new here and didn't realise it would cause so much bad feeling, also being new I don't know when someone is being sarky or having a go. And, knowing that I am new, not sure why anyone would automatically assume that I am familiar with their posting style, but thank you for being so diplomatic 

At the end of the day its simply that I have 2 dogs, 2 cats, love all animals and like talking about them. I really don't want to go on internet forums and be falling out with people.

Its best if we leave it at that


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

dogzncatz said:


> I sometimes give the dogs dry food with warm water on, sometimes just dry but have never tried the cats on dry food with warm water on, do they like it like that?


Sorry to reply so late - like claire says - I have tiny kittens and I figured the biscuits were too big - about same size as their mouth so I soak and mush them. I also think it helps get their senses twitching - however it goes manky quickly so I wouldn't suggest it for older cats. The girls eat them as they are and I have never seen them clear away dry food like they do this 

I'm going to have a few cat biccies with my coffee - just too tempting


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Just tried Orijen for cats for experimental purposes...

At first it tastes a bit like an asprin or something and then the dominant taste is liquorice - they are not pleasant and the texture is bad!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I really don't want to go on internet forums and be falling out with people.
> 
> Its best if we leave it at that


*Fair enough What I said honestly was'nt directed at you.*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Some more than others!
> 
> I agree Mr.AJ


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

dogzncatz said:


> The food thing is of interest and I am new here and didn't realise it would cause so much bad feeling, also being new I don't know when someone is being sarky or having a go. And, knowing that I am new, not sure why anyone would automatically assume that I am familiar with their posting style, but thank you for being so diplomatic
> 
> At the end of the day its simply that I have 2 dogs, 2 cats, love all animals and like talking about them. I really don't want to go on internet forums and be falling out with people.
> 
> Its best if we leave it at that


Wasn't being diplomatic,just know what it's like when your new to a forum and your not sure about posts and feel a bit out of sorts but know your not bothered either way and their is no bad feeling about food,was just explaining and your welcome and thankyou right back to ya-never been called diplomatic beforeRight think were sorted so whats happening with you on the food front them DNC'z?


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

I find the whole "who are you replying to" confusing on this forum as you just attach your reply to the thread above. 

So, unless you quote, readers are not sure. Think that adds to the confusion.


----------



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

Selk67U2 I was probably tired and things that normally I would just ignore, i didn't. Sorry for jumping to conclusions where you were concerned.

The feeding thing, well I am going to do what I have always done (my two dogs lived to 15 and 16, and two cats to 18 and 20) which is a variety of the different brands. The wet foods I give are Natures Menu, Almo Nature, Applaws, Tesco Luxury, Sheba, Whiskas, some Whiskas good as it looks fish, occasionally Kitekat/Felix/Tesco or Sainsurys own...I chop and change them, all depends how bored they get 

Same with dried.. JWB, Tesco nature, Royal Canin, Science plan, Whiskas. usually give wet with some dry sprinkled on top, unless its the small Almo/Applaws when they get it just as it is. My new rescue cat who is 9 months loves his kitten milk, have found one made with goats milk and it agrees with him. The little love waits for me to pour it out after he's had his meat 

They also get treats...sliced deli chicken/turkey, yogurt/fromage frais, chicken paste from a jar, Thomas fish treats and their complete favourite, Tesco treats with chicken and cheese they go wild for them!

So, yes I am interested in cat and dog food but as they say 'if it aint broke don't fix it' is what i think.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

dogzncatz said:


> Selk67U2 I was probably tired and things that normally I would just ignore, i didn't. Sorry for jumping to conclusions where you were concerned.
> 
> The feeding thing, well I am going to do what I have always done (my two dogs lived to 15 and 16, and two cats to 18 and 20) which is a variety of the different brands. The wet foods I give are Natures Menu, Almo Nature, Applaws, Tesco Luxury, Sheba, Whiskas, some Whiskas good as it looks fish, occasionally Kitekat/Felix/Tesco or Sainsurys own...I chop and change them, all depends how bored they get
> 
> ...


If it aint broke dont fix it... yes i understand that but i still believe feeding your cats a bad diet ie whiskas biscuits which are mostly cereal and crappy fillers or felix/whiskas with awful chemicals and sub-standard ingredients is not good, yes your cat may live to 20 odd with no problems but they also may not, i know people that have lost their cats to diet related illness, i just dont think its worth the risk. Id personally feed my cats the best i can and avoid ingredients that are prove to be bad for them, thats my respnosibilty as a owner because they dont get to choose (thankgod!hehe) But that is my personal opinion, no offense intended


----------

